# What to do with Morel Mushrooms????



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

I found a few Morels in my back yard while cutting the lawn and have no prior morel experiance, what do I do with them, how do I properly clean them, what is the best way to prepare them???

I've heard poeple talk about pan frying them - how exactly is that done????

Thanks.....


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Rinse them off with cold water. Slice and saute in a little butter then enjoy.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

cupped-n-locked said:


> I found a few Morels in my back yard while cutting the lawn and have no prior morel experiance, what do I do with them, how do I properly clean them, what is the best way to prepare them???
> 
> I've heard poeple talk about pan frying them - how exactly is that done????
> 
> Thanks.....


They are poisonous do not touch, ship them to me so I can dispose of them properly.

I will PM my address and your welcome I saved you from something that you will never forget


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Rinse them off with cold water. Slice and saute in a little butter then enjoy.


AMEN! Some like to lightly coat with flour and crisp em up a little cooked the same way. They are better as Walleye Mike stated in my opinion, with grilled baked potato and a nice grilled "large end" delmonico on the side :corkysm55 .


----------



## Bucky (Mar 3, 2006)

send them to me


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Oldgrandman said:


> AMEN! Some like to lightly coat with flour and crisp em up a little cooked the same way. They are better as Walleye Mike stated in my opinion, with grilled baked potato and a nice grilled "large end" delmonico on the side :corkysm55 .


 Ohh I second that!

We tried them with T-bones this weekend, would've been great cept I turned the steaks to charcoal. First time I've ever massacred steaks like that. Got busy eating the mushrooms as they were cooking and forgotr about the steaks..


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Stump, at least you didn't burn the shrooms!
It took me quite a few tries to get the timing of the shrooms to be done with the steaks but I got it now!
:woohoo1: 
Nothing better than a piece of steak and a shroom or two to chew on. (don't forget the Montreal steak seasoning on the meat :corkysm55 )

Dam nice haul you got on that other post. Looks like you could spot shrooms in the woods righ around there.
I @$$-ed up my leg so am taking today off but probably go up North again tomorrow as it looks to have rained some.
Good Luck y'all!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Ohh that montreal steak seasoning is DELICIOUS!! I bought some last summer and it doesnt matter how much you dump on them it really has a great flavor.

I hear ya, my knee is killing me today. Will be better for the weekend though or I'll just hobble up the hills.:lol:


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

can anyone provide a picture of some cooked morels so we know what they should liek liek when they are done?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Just so happens I had a pic in my gallery. These are almost done, some I had dried from last year and rehydrated and cooked in a little butter and light pepper. Just cook away most of the liquid and try em, not done enough for you go a little longer. Salt a little bit. Good eatin!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

How do do you dry them? I heard the oven dries them too much. 

Iam getting ready to buy like a few lbs..need to dry them so we can safe them


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Where can you buy morels?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Frantz said:


> Where can you buy morels?


...In season at some grocery stores, Meijers has some whites usually, D&W used to also. And they have dried ones usually as well all year. I hear the Farmers market on Fulton here in GR has them fresh in season sometimes.
In Mesick, on the SW corner across from Ellens BP gas station (great ribs when you can get em) at the M115/M37 North to Traverse City corner there is almost always somebody with some for sale from late April till nearly Memorial day depending on the season. I heard they were $20 a pound last week, not for sure about that. Were $30 last year.
I sometimes see signs on M91 and M66 in the Greenville area too.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

A good addition to sauteeing them in butter is adding a couple of fresh cloves of garlic. Take a couple of cloves of garlic, take a heavy chef's knife and smash them with the side of the knife, then peel the hard skin away and they will add a lot of garlicy flavor to the shrooms.


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Firecracker said:


> How do do you dry them? I heard the oven dries them too much.
> 
> Iam getting ready to buy like a few lbs..need to dry them so we can safe them


 There are several methods you can use for drying Morels. You can thread them and let hang in the window, Lay them out on paper towels or newspaper but watch closely and keep turning, Place them on a screen and place in the sunshine, bring them in at night though. Using a dehydrator is the best way. Just make sure whatever method you use that they are very dry before storing. A little bit of moisture will spoil the whole bunch. Store in a sealed container in a cool, dry place. Quart canning jars work well for me though I have used paper and plastic.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I think Iam going to buy a dehydrator,,,,,this weekend I wouldnt want to chance it and ruin a bunch of thse goddies. Thanx for the help!!

I made the last ones last night with Porterhouse steak....Hubby lovesss me . He came home at 10,30 pm...after 15 hrs of work and I had a plate like that ready for him :evil:


----------

